# Crumbs as migalhas - just for bread?



## shoeshine12

Is the word ''migalhas'' only for bread crumbs, or could we describe pieces of chocolate dropped on the floor as ''migalhas de chocolate''?
Thanks!


----------



## machadinho

Na verdade, talvez possa sim. O dicionário Houaiss dá como exemplo migalhas de carne.

Pessoalmente prefiro pedacinhos.
Espere um pouco pela opinião de outro falante. Abraços.


----------



## Carfer

Poder, pode, já que '_migalhas'_ são pedaços muito pequenos de qualquer comida. No entanto, usa-se sobretudo em relação aos pedacinhos de pão, pelo menos em Portugal.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Carfer said:


> Poder, pode, já que '_migalhas'_ são pedaços muito pequenos de qualquer comida. No entanto, usa-se sobretudo em relação aos pedacinhos de pão, pelo menos em Portugal.



Aqui no Brasil também, apesar de ser possível, nunca vi usado para outra coisa que não pão.


----------



## machadinho

Biscoitos também! Claro que, metaforicamente, é usada em vários contextos. Há um livro muito bom chamado _Migalhas Filosóficas_, e migalhas de afeto não é má expressão.


----------



## joaosilva

Migalhas is used for dry foods, specially those flour based (bread and all kinds of pastry). Its granulated consistence tend to create migalhas when yo eat it or when you cut it... wet foods are not likely to form migalhas (like almost all fruits). I wouldn't recommend the use of migalhas in this cases, but be alert just in case you hear it. As for chocolate I suppose, since it is solid and tend to create solid small rests when you eat it or cut it, it is sufficiently legitimated to create migalhas...


----------



## GOODVIEW

For cookies or chocolate I'd rather say "farelo" or "farelos".


_Limpe a mesa que está cheia de farelo de chocolate._


----------



## Audie

Não sei se é impressão minha, mas '_migalha_' carrega muito um sentido de tristeza, de falta, escassez, miséria. 

'_Farelo_' já não tem essa carga triste, mas, pra mim, se aplica também quase somente a farináceos. Pensando bem, acho que dá pra aceitar, sim, um '_farelo de chocolate_'.

Pensando melhor, já que o contexto é '_dropped on the floor_', talvez '_migalhas_' (ou '_pedacinhos_') é o que vá melhor mesmo. '_Farelo_', '_raspas_' e '_lascas_' ficam bem em receitas, acho eu.


----------



## machadinho

De chocolate, além dos pedaços, conheço pedacinhos, raspas e restos.


----------



## GOODVIEW

machadinho said:


> De chocolate, além dos pedaços, conheço pedacinhos, raspas e restos.



Não se esqueça das lascas !


----------



## machadinho

GOODVIEW said:


> Não se esqueça das lascas !


Pô, GV, sacanagem.


----------



## shoeshine12

muito obrigada - as respostas foram úteis!


----------



## GOODVIEW

machadinho said:


> Pô, GV, sacanagem.



Desculpa, Machadinho, ser confrontado com uma imagem dessas na hora da larica foi cruel da minha parte...


----------



## Carfer

GOODVIEW said:


> Não se esqueça das lascas !


 
Ah! Isso é uma lasca? Bem... para nós uma lasca, excluindo a de bacalhau, é isto.


----------



## breezeofwater

Migalhas are indeed bread crumbs and also any tiny leftovers of any other kind of food.
As pointed by the other members we usually use this word for bread or co-products like biscuits, wafers, crackers and so on.
For other foods you can use migalhas, though you’d usually/rather hear “restos, sobras, pedaçinhos, bocadinhos…”

Estou com o Carfer no que diz respeito às lascas! 
BW


----------



## GOODVIEW

Carfer said:


> Ah! Isso é uma lasca? Bem... para nós uma lasca, excluindo a de bacalhau, é isto.



Carfer, se isso é só uma lasca, o que será a torta inteira?


----------



## Vanda

Machadinho falou dos outros usos de migalha. O dicionário os lista como:
 2. Quantidade muito pequena de algo: S_ó ganhou umas migalhas __da carne assada._3. Coisa nenhuma; NADA: _Não lhe deram migalha_. (Aulete)


Apesar do uso maciço de _migalhas de pão_, os outros significados também são comuns.


----------



## breezeofwater

Vanda said:


> Machadinho falou dos outros usos de migalha. O dicionário os lista como:
> 2. Quantidade muito pequena de algo: S_ó ganhou umas migalhas __da carne assada._3. Coisa nenhuma; NADA: _Não lhe deram migalha_. (Aulete)
> Apesar do uso maciço de _migalhas de pão_, os outros significados também são comuns.


Também: *às migalhas*: por várias vezes, e pouco de cada vez
BW


----------



## Vanda

É mesmo         !


----------

